

Lead Front-End Designer/Engineer – Toronto, ON - crsssl

Your main responsibility will be to create user interface for our clients to administer their promotional offers and online sampling strategies. They will rely on Sampler’s UI to make important decisions regarding the objective and design of their campaign. Sampler’s UI will need to be beautifully designed and easy to navigate. We hope to find someone who is passionate about design and ready to take on this exciting challenge with us.<p>You will be the architect of that system component. You will start planning and wireframing the new UI in cooperation with the product &amp; sales team. With support from the backend team, you will design and build an easy to use, understandable and extendable UI. The current front-end is built with Extjs but we are open minded to use other frameworks that might better suited for the job.<p>Further down the road, you will help us to extend the front-end dev team and participate in design and code reviews.<p>Requirements:<p>- 3-5 years experience in Front-End development 
- Good knowledge of JavaScript + jQuery, CSS3 and HTML5 
- Familiar with MV* patterns and with at least one front-end JS framework (ExtJS, Meteor.js, AngularJS, backbone.js, …) 
- Product ownership: you are passionate about your design and your code 
- Goal oriented: you have experience working with strict timelines 
- Team Player: you love to discuss different solutions with your team<p>Preferred:<p>- Mobile &#x2F; responsive design knowledge 
- Experience in UX design 
- Project management knowledge<p>Perks:<p>- Use the environment you like (Mac&#x2F;Windows&#x2F;Linux) 
- IDE of your choice  
- Negotiable salary based on experience 
- Employee stock options
======
whiteking1920
Do you need a mid-level front-end developer? I'm also planning to relocate to
Toronto. How can I contact you? thanks

